# E/M code for jail visit



## sorcha48 (Jun 27, 2013)

What range would be used for a new patient visit to a jail?
I would believe 992...
Help, please


----------



## amalghishan (Jun 27, 2013)

I would say , you are right .


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jun 28, 2013)

But what is the status of the patient and of the treating facility?  Is this facility within the prison a clinic?  A hospital where the patient stays instead of his usual quarters in the prison?   I wouldn't automatically assign 992xx without knowing these....


----------



## GaPeach77 (Jun 28, 2013)

POS would be 09 for prison/correctional facility with the new patient code.


----------

